# Tripletail Fishing



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Headed over to Port St joe again this past weekend and looked for Tripletail. We ended up catchingaround 30Sat and Sunday. We saw some really big ones that would not eat anything. One had to be over 25lbs. We caught 5 over 15 lbs. All fish were caught sightfishing with live crabs and shrimp. Checked the oil boom thinking that they would be hanging under it but no luck.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Those some stud triple tail and some of the finest table fare to be had.

Thanks for the report....gonna hv to give St. Joe a try...

Jimmy


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

<span style="font-family: Arial;">Nice catches there and sight fishing can be so much fun! Thanks for the excellent report!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn Nice Looking Triple Tail Wish I could get some!!!!!!:reallycrying Care to give a Few Fillets Away!!!:toast


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome tail report and some BIG tails fo sho. GREAT JOB!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

We were in the bay there on Wed. Wind was about 8+ and starting to whitecap, floating grass was thick. Didn't think looking for them was going to work. :reallycrying
That's a really nice haul.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Dang nice mess of great fish there...Wish we had them like that in the Destin area!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

How did you cook them?


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

On the green egg. put a little salt/pepper and butter. Cooked for about 10min and as soon as it is done pour melted butter on the fish and serve hot. 

Simple way to cook them but that is all they need!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wish I could see the pics but great job anyway


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Would you mind giving more detail. I live in Pensacola and fish Pensacola Bay and Escambia Bay. I have thought of fishing for tripletail but have never done it. However, with oil often just outside in the Gulf as well as so many fishing restrictions, tripletail would seem like a great new species to target. The only time we have had them is in restaurants.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

we do have triple tail in Pensacola but they are not as common/concentrated as they are in other areas.. If you want to target them (commonly sight fished) in are area your best bet is to get an arsenal of live shrimp and pitch free lined shrimp to structure.. buoys.. or floating debris.. in the escambia river/mouth.. in the heat of summer they make their way closer to the gulf... they are finicky eaters and live shrimp seems to be the best bait!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

You mean you can catch them in fresh water? But in any event, way up the bay?


----------

